# Does anyone know roughly how much blinds cost??



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi all

I know you wont be able to tell me exactly but im having someone round later to do a quote and i just dont want to completley die of shock.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Becks, sorry I can't help you on the cost yet but I've got someone coming round tomorrow night to give me a quote for curtains / blinds. Maybe we should compare prices!


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks sparkyspair

they should be here real soon so i will let you know.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I bought a set of curtains with blockout from avenue for 6000dhs

but you can go to ikea and get them for half the price


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

hey

well i have my quote, 3,600 for 3 rooms. not sure if thats good or not. that was also with avenue blinds.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

becks said:


> hey
> 
> well i have my quote, 3,600 for 3 rooms. not sure if thats good or not. that was also with avenue blinds.


Price looks good. Had a few places here where a one bedroom and patio door cost around 2,500.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

becks said:


> hey
> 
> well i have my quote, 3,600 for 3 rooms. not sure if thats good or not. that was also with avenue blinds.


Sounds like a reasonable price to me. What was the quality of the fabric like and how long will they take to make them?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

becks said:


> hey
> 
> well i have my quote, 3,600 for 3 rooms. not sure if thats good or not. that was also with avenue blinds.


Really need to stop converting things into UK money, everything then just seems so expensive!! 

My first job was in a blinds factory when I was 16. Give me a glue gun and a screw driver and I'll sort them out


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Save your money and go to Ikea as suggested above! 6000 dhs is alot of pints!!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I got my quote last night: I have two rooms, both with large patio door type windows approx 10ft by 8ft. Net curtains on both, good quality fabric, blackout on one set - 3900 aed. 5 days to have them made and installed, so I will be able to walk around naked by Tuesday


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Well I got my quote last night: I have two rooms, both with large patio door type windows approx 10ft by 8ft. Net curtains on both, good quality fabric, blackout on one set - 3900 aed. 5 days to have them made and installed, so I will be able to walk around naked by Tuesday


Some of us are very innocent on here - I know I am


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Some of us are very innocent on here - I know I am


Well, not anymore.


----------

